# Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!



## eightcore (14. Februar 2009)

*Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Hallo zusammen

Mein Kumpel hat wieder ein Problem mit seinem PC. Kaum spielt er etwas, wird der Bildschirm rot. Man sieht zwar noch den Cursor und dort, wo eigentlich die Buttons wären, ist ein schwacher farblicher Unterschied zu erkennen. Nach einem Reboot gehts wieder, aber nur unter Idle. Wenn man wieder spielt, erscheint nach unterschiedlichen Zeitabständen wieder das gleiche. Die Grafikkarte bleibt sehr kühl (32 Grad unter Idle). Ich habe bereits den Treiber neu installiert.

Der Rechner ist ziemlich neu (etwa zwei Monate) und besteht aus folgender Hardware:

Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5200 @ 2.5 GHz
Asus P5Q SE
2 GB Corsair DDR2-800 CL4
Gainward 4850
Enermax Pro82+ 425 Watt

Ich vermute einen Schaden an der Grafikkarte. Was vermutet ihr und was habt ihr für Vorschläge, um dieses Problem zu beheben?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe!


MfG

eightcore


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Der Monitor ist digital angeschlossen?
Wenns geht, würde ich die Karte mal an einen anderen Moni stöpseln, oder den vorhandenen Monitor einfach mal an den anderen Ausgang der Karte hängen, auch mal die analoge Verbindung austesten, nur mal um zu sehen, ob das Problem unter jeder möglichen Anschlußart auftritt. Auf keinen Fall an der Karte rumbasteln oder zuviel Zeit opfern, schließlich ist der Rechner noch neu. Wenn sich nix ändert, schön protokollieren und ab als Gewährleistungsfall.
Deutet irgendwie auf einen Wärmefehler hin, da das Problem erst auftaucht, wenn die Karte durch 3D-Aktionen belastet wird.


----------



## eightcore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Tatsächlichlag es anscheinend an der DVI-Schnittschtelle der Grafikkarte!
Er hats aber selber herausgefunden, trotzdem danke!

MfG

eightcore


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

"of cores!"


----------



## dreamer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

hallo
zusammen der pc von dem eightcore schreibt gehört mir.
ich habe den monitor umgeschteckt danach konnte ich etwa 30min game dann bekamm ich plötzlich wider einen farbigen bildschirm.
was könnte es sein?
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Schau dir mal die Temperaturen an.
Klingt ein wenig danach, dass die Grafikkarte zu heiß wird.
Läuft der Lüfter der Grafikkarte auch an, wenn du einschaltest?


----------



## dreamer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

ja die temparatur ist normal 36°.
der lüfter dreht auch
abr wenn ich ihn ausschalte und die graka anfasse ist sie zimlich heiss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Das klingt nicht gut. Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temps aus?


----------



## dreamer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

everest ultimate edition


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Welche Version?
Vielleicht kann es die Temps nicht richtig auslesen oder der Sensor ist im Eimer.
Wann guckst du denn immer nach, wenn das Game beendet ist?
Dann ist es kein Wunder, die Temps nähmen sehr schnell wieder ab. Der Sensor zeigt normal an, aber der Kühlkörper ist logischer Weise noch wärmer.


----------



## dreamer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

v4.60.1500
wenn ich am gamen bin und schaue habe ich etwa 4, 5° mehr also nicht viel.


----------



## eightcore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Edit: Bitte löschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Hast du die Grafikkarte mal in einem anderen System getestet?


----------



## eightcore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Nein, hat er noch nicht, aber ich leih sie mir mal. Die GPU wird unter Atitool-Last 60 Grad warm, völlig okay. Everest zeigt alle drei Sensoren der Grafikkarte an (GPU, Speicher und GPU Umgebung), und alle Temperaturen sind ungefähr gleich hoch, was vermuten lässt, dass die Sensoren intakt sind.
Seht euch mal das Bild an! Es ist unbearbeitet und deutet deshalb mit grosser Warscheinlichkeit auf einen Defekt der Grafikkarte hin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Jep, sehe ich auch so.
Ich würde die GraKa umtauschen, wenn möglich.


----------



## MB-present (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Ui das sieht net so schön aus  könnte evntuell nen Vram defekt sein, aber teste sie mal innen anderen PC und schick sie notfalls ein.
viel glück.

mfg


----------



## eightcore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*

Die GPU wurde für 10 Minuten um 30 MHz übertaktet. Das werden die nicht merken oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Gamen gibts plötzlich roter Bildschirm!!!*



eightcore schrieb:


> Die GPU wurde für 10 Minuten um 30 MHz übertaktet. Das werden die nicht merken oder?


 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Ich würde sie einschicken, mal sehen, was kommen wird.


----------

